# Josh Davis to start again, Kenny Thomas on the bench..



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> O'Brien, 11 games into his tenure as the Sixers' coach, said Davis at power forward, Kyle Korver at small forward and Andre Iguodala at shooting guard with Allen Iverson at the point and Marc Jackson is what we will see again when Washington visits this afternoon.
> 
> "What you saw is our starting lineup," O'Brien said.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

I love Josh Davis's game...

I watched him play in Spain in April-May this year...

He is athletic, good defender and rebounder and a excelent outside shooter...


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Weird.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

he shouldnt start over Kenny Thomas, its the coaches system that is making him play bad


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Well Josh fits O'Brien's system better so let's start him. Maybe we can get something with Kenny or Corliss. One of them is expendable now.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> Well Josh fits O'Brien's system better so let's start him. Maybe we can get something with Kenny or Corliss. One of them is expendable now.


Corliss definitely won't be traded, and Josh Davis isn't a long term starter. Kenny Thomas just isn't fitting in the O'Brien system so far, and I wouldn't be shocked to see him moved, but it's not like he's an attractive piece in a trade. 

While I wish we could put him together with Big Dog and get something that helps put the team over the top, most likely we'd have to give up something we don't want to, to get any type of good return.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Cool. I've played against Josh Davis 5 times during HS. We were in the same division (2A;Tri-River) I would have never thought I was playing against a future NBA-Starter!


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

And I never thought I'd live next door to a NBA starter's family. 

I know most people are still asking "who is Josh Davis?" but rest assured you've got a quality kid there that would be a positive contributor to any team. I actually knew earlier (apparently before Kenny, according to the article) he'd be moved into the starting lineup, and it wasn't really a surprise that he was as productive as he was. Those are the sort of numbers he's put up at every level. Of course, the next game (Washington) wasn't nearly as stellar, but you can't argue with 2-0 as a starter.

Dan


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>QRICH</b>!
> Cool. I've played against Josh Davis 5 times during HS. We were in the same division (2A;Tri-River) I would have never thought I was playing against a future NBA-Starter!


It's always awesome to hear about people who grew up with or played against current NBA players, especially when the player is a "feel good story" like Josh Davis. 

Now I have to ask something QRICH, how did you fare against the Sixers current starting PF?


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

Good for Josh he is a good player. Hes really come out of nowhere this year. I saw him play at the wolves summer league and he was playing with the wolves team never thought he would make a team let alone start for a team though.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> Corliss definitely won't be traded, and Josh Davis isn't a long term starter. Kenny Thomas just isn't fitting in the O'Brien system so far, and I wouldn't be shocked to see him moved, but it's not like he's an attractive piece in a trade.


Why is Kenny Thomas not an attractive peice in a trade? I think that most teams like hard working double double players.

And why is Corliss not going to be traded?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> Why is Kenny Thomas not an attractive peice in a trade? I think that most teams like hard working double double players.


He's an undersized tweener, with a lengthy and unattractive contract. He played well on defense today, but generally he's not a good defensive player, and offensively he's not as effective as other PFs when he doesn't have the ball in his hands.



> And why is Corliss not going to be traded?


Corliss is probably Jim O'Brien's favorite player on the team outside of Iverson and Korver, and he's been the Sixers most effective and consistent PF this season.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I think Kenny is just a better and younger version of Corliss. We should trade Corliss because he's older. The only reason why I would trade Kenny before him is to get rid of his long contract.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> I think Kenny is just a better and younger version of Corliss. We should trade Corliss because he's older. The only reason why I would trade Kenny before him is to get rid of his long contract.


Right now, Kenny Thomas is hard pressed to be better than anyone. I'm not Corliss' biggest fan, but I can admit he gives the team instant offense off the bench and a reliable lowpost scoring threat. Kenny Thomas doesn't do that, and he's way too passive on the floor. 

The one aspect that Kenny has over Corliss is rebounding, Corliss is a better jumpshooter, and a better post-up player. Passing could very well be a push.

I mean there are games where the other team has to put a better defender on Corliss to try and stop him, like Vs Miami when the Heat watched Corliss abuse Udonis Haslem and put Shaq on him. That doesn't happen with Kenny.

I'm not saying I wouldn't trade Corliss, or Kenny, Corliss is a capable sixth man, Kenny hasn't proven that much this year. All I know is the Sixers don't have a starting caliber PF, and need to improve upon the position.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Is there any way we could get a Tskitishvili or a Chris Wilcox?

*Post #7000 on the BBB.net Sixers Board!


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

O'Brien's starting to wear on my patience. I understand why he's starting Davis- The sixers a PF who can shoot. My problem is that Corliss is above Thomas in the rotation. They are about the same player, except Thomas is better.

Don't get me wrong, Corliss is good as a 10-15 min match-up specific player, maybe the best in the League. However, Thomas can do the exact same thing on offense, plays better defense, and rebounds better. Thomas should be playing where WIlliamson is playing, because everytime Corliss goes on the court, the other team goes on a run. Plus, we need Thomas to guard the PF's in the west, he's our only PF who can do that.


I would like to see a Thomas, Robinson, Green/Salmons, and draft pick(I don't think we have a first rounder this year) trade for Antawn Jamison and Dixon. Jamison would fit perfectly in O'Brien's system, especially in the east. the only thing I'm worried about are contract issues, maybe we could get them to bite on Williamson, Ollie, or McKie


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

i doubt we could get Jamison, Washington seems to really like him, i would love to get Wilcox, but i doubt he would fit into Obies system either, why dont we try for Donyell Marshall who is also expiring, or Antoine Walker or, not likely, but Rasheed, they would all fit well in Obies system, i would love to get Donyell


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> It's always awesome to hear about people who grew up with or played against current NBA players, especially when the player is a "feel good story" like Josh Davis.
> ...


 He killed us every time. He could have avg'd so much more pts/rebs but he only played 2-2.5 quarters. but still managed over 20 ppg


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sliccat</b>!
> O'Brien's starting to wear on my patience. I understand why he's starting Davis- The sixers a PF who can shoot. My problem is that Corliss is above Thomas in the rotation. They are about the same player, except Thomas is better.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, Corliss is good as a 10-15 min match-up specific player, maybe the best in the League. However, Thomas can do the exact same thing on offense, plays better defense, and rebounds better. Thomas should be playing where WIlliamson is playing, because everytime Corliss goes on the court, the other team goes on a run. Plus, we need Thomas to guard the PF's in the west, he's our only PF who can do that.


If Thomas was productive when he goes out on the floor, perhaps he'd be getting more time, but he hasn't been. While the other team may go on runs when Corliss is out there, the offense stagnates when Kenny's out there. He's not making himself available to any passes when he's out on the floor. While Thomas is a better rebounder than Corliss, he's not anything to call home about on defense, especially this year. I agree that the Sixers are overextending Corliss, but if anything I think Brian Skinner should be getting more time.

Skinner and Dalembert are the only two players on this team I feel comfortable defending any of the elite Western PFs.



> I would like to see a Thomas, Robinson, Green/Salmons, and draft pick(I don't think we have a first rounder this year) trade for Antawn Jamison and Dixon. Jamison would fit perfectly in O'Brien's system, especially in the east. the only thing I'm worried about are contract issues, maybe we could get them to bite on Williamson, Ollie, or McKie


I don't think we have a realistic shot at Jamison, especially since the Wizards traded for him and now they're playing well with him. I wouldn't mind getting Donyell Marshall, but the Raptors would have no reason to trade him to us.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Who would have thought that out of Ugo Udezue and Josh Davis (both Wyoming players), Davis would be the pro? Amazing. Goes to show that the NBDL can work too.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Ugo Udezue


Who?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> 
> 
> Who?


He was the starting PF at Wyoming first doing 20/10 a night, then got hurt with a knee injury, Davis took his spot and he was never the same.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> If Thomas was productive when he goes out on the floor, perhaps he'd be getting more time, but he hasn't been. While the other team may go on runs when Corliss is out there, the offense stagnates when Kenny's out there. He's not making himself available to any passes when he's out on the floor. While Thomas is a better rebounder than Corliss, he's not anything to call home about on defense, especially this year. I agree that the Sixers are overextending Corliss, but if anything I think Brian Skinner should be getting more time.


The offense stagnates whenever Thomas is on the court because O'Brien won't play him the way he plays Corliss- around the basket. And Thomas is a very good fundamental defensive player who gives effort their. Yes he's undersized, be he is by far their best defender against other PF's except maybe SKinner


----------

